# Keep in the left hand lane unless...



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

OVERTAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't care if you are doing 70...or 80 or 150!! you have no right to be there...if there is nothing in the inside lanes and this applies to A roads as well as motorways.

Well I feel better for that after my drive in this morning!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I just give them a nudge!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

This happened to me this morning. Twat in a, yep you guessed it, 3 series BMW with a pokey engine, right behind me in the outside lane. Every time the queue cleared, I was off, and back into the inside lane. And everytime I pulled out to overtake again, he'd be 2 feet behind me, having never left the outside lane. 
And he pulled a stunning lane 3 to lane 1 maneouvre in the space of 20 feet to leave the motorway, despite still being about 600 yards from the exit. 
I really want those machine guns.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I just give them a nudge! Â


Aren't you worried about stone chips?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

That's exactly what you need machine guns that operate with the full beam switch.

The other day with no one on the road I came across a 406 in the outside lane of the motorway and no one else on the road. I flashed them twice before they noticed me and they then just shook their head! and eventually and then took the 3 in 1 move!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> That's exactly what you need machine guns that operate with the full beam switch.
> 
> The other day with no one on the road I came across a 406 in the outside lane of the motorway and no one else on the road. I flashed them twice before they noticed me and they then just shook their head! and eventually and then took the 3 in 1 move!


I find hard to educate these idiots!! They don't know how to change lanes and they stick to one no matter what! Flashing them...nudging them...honking them...to remind them how to drive properly. I have found out that the motorways are congested simply because of all these idiots.

So the best way, as I said before, it is to undertake them.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Aren't you worried about stone chips?


Why do you think I bought Armourfend? It's not for stone chips protection but to protect me from nudge damage. Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I find hard to educate these idiots!! They don't know how to change lanes and they stick to one no matter what! Flashing them...nudging them...honking them...to remind them how to drive properly. I have found out that the motorways are congested simply because of all these idiots.
> 
> So the best way, as I said before, it is to undertake them.


So that accident you mentioned the other day - was that before or after you hooted them / undertook them then


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

............... and what about those nice people who speed up just as you overtake them - I used to increase my speed to ensure a swift overtake ........ now I just sit there on their outside doing the speed I was doing before until they come across another car in their lane - yes I know it infuriates the people behind but I didn't start it!

................ or what about those equally nice people who overtake and then slow up when alongside you, or just in front ............ what's all that about then??

And before anyone suggests that it might be my speed that changes, this happens quite a lot when I have the cruise control engaged!!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Dunno if im doing the right thing here by replying to a flame and not backing the original poster up (sorry cuTTsy).anyway....Oakley ThermoNuclear resist jacket on and here we go:-

# If you live in an area of low congestion (such as wales  or happen to drive at night, its DOES matter what speed you are doing on the inside lane - I cant be the only person here who has had some [email protected] zip straight off the slip and into lane 1 without even bothering to look - ok its quiet but not that ferkin quiet! There is NO WAY I would drive at speed on the inside lane when no one else is on the motorway.

# If im toodling (?!?!) down the motorway before a slip road that has traffic on it, I move to the 2nd lane to allow them easy access, you know (most) women dont know how to use a slip road and will quite happily stop at the end of it as if it were a give way junction. I hate [email protected] that dont shift lane to allow joining traffic to get on the road.

# people who swerve from lane to lane just to prove some kind of point about people being in the wrong lane are PURE idiots, if you think the granny thats doing 60 on the inside lane appreciates or understands why you are doing it, you are mistaken....wasnt there something in the highway code about changing lane only when necessary and in plenty of time? Im damn sure if I saw some git in an M3 heap weaving in and out and I was in a patrol car, ill pull the bugger!

# People who cant keep their feet off the break in wet and low vis weather ....idiots.....make the whole trip a real headache

# Lorries - fit rain shields or send your cargo by train not by MY road!

# People who flash you to get out of the lane because they cant see the 20 cars ahead of you all waiting to go past the granny doing 60 on the outside lane!

# people who cant judge speed and therefore require you to slow down from optimum cruising speed of 125 to 50 when they change into your lane

# Battling lorries, you know the type, 9 litre engines, can pull hundreds of tonnes but have a top speed of 55mph and you end up following the overtaking lorry for 20 miles before he gives up and goes back behind the lorry he was trying to overtake

# Police

# Mr Gatso

# BMW

# Volvo

Phew I think thats just about done my months worth of grief!

Steve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

here is section 238 of the highway code. Sorry there is nothing about driving in Wales or late at night.Â

You should drive in the left-hand lane if the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower moving vehicles it may be safer to remain in the centre or outer lanes until the manoeuvre is completed rather than continually changing lanes. Return to the left-hand lane once you have overtaken all the vehicles or if you are delaying traffic behind you. Slow moving or speed restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by signs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So that accident you mentioned the other day - was that before or after you hooted them / undertook them then Â


I was actually overtaking at the moment!!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Problem is, their definition of slow moving traffic is <70Mph, cuTTsy's is no doubt <100Mph hehehe

Steve

PS " Slow moving or speed restricted vehicles!" means M3's


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> # Battling lorries, you know the type, 9 litre engines, can pull hundreds of tonnes but have a top speed of 55mph and you end up following the overtaking lorry for 20 miles before he gives up and goes back behind the lorry he was trying to overtake


I feel sorry for these poor truckers. They are restricted to 56mph so they catch up with Granny doing 50mph, move out to pass and Granny thinks F**K this and speeds up.

Most decent lorry drivers are bored rigid (bloody dangerous in my book) covering hundreds of miles at a dismal pace and stay in the LH Lane.

Imagine having our TT's restricted to 56mph, wouldn't you be pi$$ed off


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Imagine having our TT's restricted to 56mph, wouldn't you be pi$$ed off


What, you mean 180s?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I just give them a nudge! Â


Yeah - the bloody armco at the ring was driving on the right so scotty nudged that. Then he decided to have a go at the armco which was driving along on the left and he nudged that too 
W


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

> What, you mean 180s? Â


You mean 150s right 

Good one

Steve


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

... you are driving in Europe


----------

